# [Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€



## Oromis16 (24. November 2016)

*[Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*

*Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



- Einleitung
- Testsystem
- Spezifikationen
- Lieferumfang
- Design und Verarbeitungsqualität
- Montage
- Lautstärke und Temperatur
- Fazit
- Nachwort


*Einleitung*
Schon ein mal stand ein Kühler aus Cooler Masters Hyper 212-Serie bei mir auf dem Prüftstand, mit dem Hyper 212 LED ist nun ein zweites Modell an der Reihe.
Bei den 212ern handelt es sich durchgehend um Schmale Towerkühler mit 120mm-Lüftern und einer hohen Kompatibilität: Keine Einschränkungen bei Arbeitsspeicher, Sockel oder Gehäuse sind das Ziel.
Dementsprechend werden alle gängigen Plattformen von AMD und Intel unterstützt, der Kühler geht nicht über die Safezone hinaus und kommt damit keinesfalls mit hohen Ramriegeln in Konflikt, und mit maximal 160mm passen alle Modelle in die meisten Gehäuse hinein.

Die Besonderheit des Hyper 212 LED gegenüber seinen nahen Verwandten wird bereits durch den Namen klar: Der verbaute Lüfter verfügt über eine LED-Beleuchtung, doch mehr dazu im nächsten Abschnitt.


*Testsystem*
Für die folgenden Tests wird ein System bestehend aus folgenden Komponenten verwendet:
Ein i7 5820K auf Standardtakt, als Mainboard dient ein MSI X99S SLI Plus, als Grafikkarte eine Sapphire R9 380 Nitro.
Verbaut wird das ganze in einem Anidees AI-6B, vorne und hinten befinden sich jeweils die größtmöglichen Be Quiet! Silent Wings 2 Lüfter, im Boden ist ein Scythe Slip Stream untergebracht.


*Spezifikationen*
Abmessungen: 120x160x48mm
Gewicht (angegeben): 468g
Gewicht (gemessen): 584g
Gewicht (gemessen, nur Kühlkörper): 475g
Lüfter: 120mm, 1 dabei, 2 möglich
Lamellen: 57
Lamellenabstand: 1,6mm
Heatpipes: 4 Stück, 6mm
Aktueller Händlerpreis: 33€
Umdrehungen: 600-1600


*Lieferumfang*
Das Produkt kommt in einem farbig bedrucktem Karton daher. Im Inneren befindet sich der Kühler mit dem bereits vormontierten Lüfter. Darüber hinaus ist noch die Pappschachtel mit dem Lieferumfang darin: Montagesets für alle gängigen Sockel von AMD und Intel, und Montagebrücken um einen zweiten Lüfter zu installieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Design und Verarbeitungsqualität*
Cooler Masters Neuling setzt im Grundaufbau auf den klassischen Tower-Aufbau dieser Preisklasse: Eine Bodenplatte aus Aluminium umschließt die vier Kupferheatpipes mit einem Durchmesser von 6mm. Diese geben die Wärme an die 57 Aluminiumlamellen weiter, die beim Hyper 212 LED recht konventionell ausfallen – lediglich das Herstellerlogo und zwei großflächige Erhebungen sind untergebracht. Auf verschiedene Einstanzungen wie beim Hyper 212X, die die Kühlleistung erhöhen, zur Funktion aber mehr Luftdruck benötigen, wird verzichtet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bereits an der Grundplatte des Kühlers wartet eine Besonderheit: Als erster Kühler der Serie hat der Hyper 212 LED hier Lamellen, acht um genau zu sein. Diese füllen zumindest einen Teil des freien Platzes zwischen der Grundplatte und der ersten Lamelle, die aufgrund der Biegung der Heatpipes erst recht weit oben ansetzt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Basis des Kühlers bietet mit 37x42mm Grundfläche genügend Kontaktfläche für die Wärmeübertragung, lediglich auf großen Sockeln wie dem 2011-3 könnte mehr noch einen Vorteil bringen. Für 115X und die AM- und FM-Reihe ist das bereits mehr als genug.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lobenswert ist, dass Cooler Master die Heatpipes vorbildlich mit dem umschließenden Alumniumblock verbindet: Die enstehenden Lücken sind winzig und kaum messbar, bei der Verteilung von Wärmeleitpaste muss man also nur unwesentlich – wenn überhaupt – mehr einplanen als bei einer vernickelten Auflagefläche.
Die vier eingelassenen Heatpipes sind unvernickelt und werden jeweils beidseitig nach oben geführt, dabei sind jeweils abweselnd zwei nach innen und zwei nach außen versetzt – das begünstigt die gleichmäßige Wärmeverteilung. An den Heatpipes sind ab 36mm über dem Boden die Lamellen angelötet, zwischen denen jeweils 1,6mm Abstand ist.
Die Spitzen der Heatpipes, an der Oberseite des Kühlers, produktionsbedingt, teilweise eingedrückt. Das ist für die Funktion kein Schaden, angebrachte Kappen wären dem Design aber zuträglich.

Der verbaute Lüfter folgt dem normalen 120mm-Format und ähnelt optisch dem bereits auf Hyper 212 Evo eingesetzten Modell. Er wird, wie auch dort, durch vier Clips in Position gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Neu für die Serie ist der Einsatz einer Beleuchtung: Die insgesamt sieben Rotorblätter aus dunklem, mittel-lichtdruchläßigem Kunststoff werden von vier roten LEDs angestrahlt – jede in einer Ecke. Die Beleuchtung wird, wie üblich, wie der Lüfter selbst über den 4-Pin-Anschluss versorgt, dementsprechend werden die LEDs bei zunehmender Betriebsspannung immer heller.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Montage*
Bei der Montage setzt Cooler Master auf anderes System als noch beim Hyper 212X.
Im ersten Installationsschritt werden die jeweils passenden Haltebrücken ausgewählt und von unten an den Kühler geschraubt. Anschließen wird, außer beim Sockel 2011(-3), die Kunststoff-Backplate angebracht. Hierfür muss bei AMD erst das Boxed-Montagekit komplett abgenommen werden. Danach werden die vier Gewinde der Backplate von hinten durch die Bohrlöcher des Mainboards geschoben und mit den Abstandshaltern fixiert.
Intels Großsockel sind bei diesem Schritt eine Ausnahme: Dort wird die Sockel-Backplate verwendet. Die Abstandshalter werden dort einfach eingeschraubt.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=29po6Q3L7ag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Nun wird nur noch der Kühler, mit vorher aufgebrachter Wärmeleitpaste und abgenommenem Lüfter, auf den Sockel gesetzt und über Kreuz festgeschraubt. Anschließend kann man den Lüfter wieder anbauen, einstecken und der Rechner ist wieder betriebsbereit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lautstärke und Temperatur*
Während der Tests beträgt die Zimmertemperatur 20°C. Das jeweilige Szenario bleibt immer 20 Minuten am Laufen, anschließend wird der von Coretemp ausgelesene Temperaturwert als Ergebnis notiert.
Um die maximale Temperaturbelastung zu erzeugen wird der Prozessor mit Prime95 (Small FFTs) belastet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hinweis: Auf dem Raijintek EreBoss kommt ein Be Quiet Silent Wings 2 mit 120mm Rahmenbreite zum Einsatz. Die Zahlenangaben ("50/50") geben die Lüfterspannung von Gehäuse- und Kühlerlüfter in Prozent an.
Cooler Masters Hyper 212 LED ordnet sich dem Preis entsprechend perfekt ein: Die Temperaturen sind besser als die des günstigeren Arctic i11, kommen aber nicht an die der teureren Konkurrenten EreBoss und NH-D14 heran.
Auffallend ist der geringe Temperaturunterschied bei verschiedenen Drehzahlen: Nur zwei Grad verliert der Kühler durch die halbierte Betriebsspannung.
Daraus lässt sich schließen, dass nicht der Luftdurchsatz den Kühler limitiert, sondern die Wärmeübertragung. Dieser Eindruck wird dadurch bestätigt, dass die Bodenplatte während der Belastung heiß, die Spitze des Kühlers aber selbst bei halber Drehzahl nur handwarm wird.
Dementsprechend lässt sich der Kühler also ohne großen Leistungsverlust mit niedrigen Drehzahlen betreiben, kann aber andererseits auch nicht sonderlich durch Lüfter mit extrem hohem Luftdurchsatz profiteren.
Der Betrieb einer Intel-Großsockel-CPU ist, wie man sieht, noch möglich - und das auch leise. Von Übertaktungsexperimenten ist, zumindest mit einem Sechskerner, aber abzuraten. Die Modelle der kleineren Sockel beider Prozessorenhersteller sollten hingegen ein leichtes für den Hyper 212 LED sein.

Bei der Lautstärke ist der Kühler recht unauffällig: Der Lüfter ist unter Last nicht totenstill, aber auch nicht aufdringlich - in den meisten Systemen dürfte er wohl von der Grafikkarte deutlich übertönt werden.
Im Idle ist das Modell angenehm laufruhig, ein Lagerschleifen oder dergleichen ist nicht zu vernehmen.


*Fazit*
Cooler Master hat mit dem Hyper 212 LED den gewählten Preisbereich gut getroffen: Mit der Kühlleistung ordnet sich der Kühler, dem Preis von knapp 35€ entsprechend, perfekt ein: Die Temperatur ist besser als die des günstigeren Modells, aber auch schlechter als die der Teureren.
Dabei bleibt der Kühler angenehm ruhig. Das gewählte Montagesystem deckt alle gängigen Sockel ab, es ist leicht zu installieren und stabil. Auch die Verarbeitungsqualität ist dem Preis entsprechend anständig, auch wenn Extras wie vernickelte Heatpipes natürlich fehlen - das ist teureren Produkten vorbehalten.
Als kleines Extra gibt es noch den rot beleuchteten Kühler, der sicherlich das eine oder andere Gehäuse mit Fenster aufhübschen wird.

Alles in allem gibt es am Hyper 212 LED nichts nennenswert zu kritisieren. Man bekommt was man bezahlt: Einen Kühler der alle Prozessoren auf dem Markt kühlen kann, ohne dabei laut zu sein. Große Schwächen gibt es keine, abgesehen von der stimmigen LED-Beleuchtung gibt es allerdings auch keine Extras.

*Positiv:*
- Kühlleistung und Lautstärke
- Montage
- LED-Beleuchtung

*Negativ:*
- ()


*Nachwort*
Wie immer sind Verbesserungsvorschläge, Korrekturen und weitere Testwünsche gerne gesehen. Sollte noch jemand spezifischere Fragen zu dem Kühler haben, dann werde ich diese natürlich gerne beantworten.
Vielen Dank an Cooler Master für die Bereitstellung des Kühlers und den freundlichen Kontakt.


----------



## Adi1 (25. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*

Danke für den Test, da hast du dir wirklich Mühe gegeben


----------



## Flexsist (25. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*

Ähm. Nur wegen dem LED Lüfter wird es gleich ein "Kühler mit Beleuchtung"?


----------



## Oromis16 (25. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*

Ist afaik geläufig das so zu bezeichnen


----------



## Flexsist (25. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*

Habe ich in der Form noch nie gelesen.
Ich habe mir  bei dem Thread Titel was ganz anderes Vorgestellt.
Eben einen Kühler mit echter EIGENER Beleuchtung (was mal was neues währe). Und kein 0815 Kühler auf den man einen LED-Lüfter drauf geklatscht hat.

Edit: Weiß nicht ob das jetzt so wichtig ist, aber ich kann im Test keine Anagbe über die Lüfterdrehzahl finden.

Alternate gibt 600 - 1600 U/min an.

MfG


----------



## Oromis16 (26. November 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*

Hast recht, die dazuzuschreiben hab ich verpennt 
600-1600 ist richtig, ist jetzt eingefügt


----------



## Kusanar (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: [Lesertest] Cooler Master Hyper 212 LED - Kühler mit Beleuchtung für 30€*

Hm. Ich hab eine ziemlich harte Zeit für diesen Kühler eine empfohlene TDP-Klasse zu finden. Schade dass diese Info nirgends zu finden ist. Die Temperaturen mit einer 140W-TDP-CPU im Stock sind ja schon ziemlich hoch, nichts was ich meiner CPU auf Dauer zumuten würde. Also wurde der Kühler sicher für kleinere TDP-Zahlen ausgelegt.


----------

